# Goodbye little man...



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

When I joined just a few months ago, I introduced my own furbaby, Nefertiti and my roommate's kitty (who was more mine than hers) Mardigin.
When my roommate went home a few weeks ago, she took Mardigin with her. She let him outside, even though she lives next to a busy intersection, and he was hit by a car, which killed him instantly.  He wasn't even two years old.

I miss the little butthead more than words can say. (I call him a butthead with the utmost affection; he was a troublemaker and a scamp, but he was the sweetest, most loving cat I've ever met.) Nefertiti has been immensely lonely now that he is gone. She walked around our house meowing and looking for him for days...

Mardigin, I miss you buddy. I can't wait to see you again on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.
Rest in peace my best little man.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Housecat in strange area. Busy road. Whack room-mate with a 2x4, please. :evil:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry that the little butthead has gone over the Bridge. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry your little friend is gone, but you'll see him again. God bless and comfort you and his owner. It will take time, but the pain will lessen.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a terrible thing to happen. My thoughts are with you and your friend. 

seashell


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope you and Nefertiti are hanging in there! I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## kikeecats (Dec 27, 2008)

so sorry for you loss our hearts go out to you.

R.I.P little man
:angel


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> Housecat in strange area. Busy road. Whack room-mate with a 2x4, please. :evil:


I would very much love to whack her upside the head :evil: (Especially considering she is having me kicked out of the duplex, but that's a different rant.)

Thank you, everyone, for all of your well wishes.


----------

